
Read the email the whole Xbox team at Microsoft just received about sexism - BinaryIdiot
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/18/11264930/xbox-gdc-2016-sexist-event-response?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
jacalata
yada yada yada, fire someone or I don't believe you.

